# S&W Revolvers - Learning How They Work



## hoppy70 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am semi-retired and am taking a self-passed and self-taught Armorers course on S&W Revolvers. I hope to become a part-time light Gunsmith in the future. There are about 60 quiz questions. During my study and research I am having some concerns related to some of the following quiz questions. Either I am not sure of the correct answer or I have received conflicting answers. Thanks for your help.

Note #2. What provides the power or energy to the hammer that enables it to fire the gun?
a)	The trigger 
b)	The mainspring 
c)	The bolt spring 
d)	The escutcheon 
e)	The rebound slide spring 

Note #3. What gun part pushes the trigger to the forward position? 
a)	The mainspring 
b)	The rebound slide spring 
c)	The bolt spring 
d)	The hand spring 

Note #4. What part of the gun does the hand touch and push to rotate the cylinder? 
a)	The cylinder stop 
b)	The thumb-piece nut 
c)	The ratchet pads 
d)	None of the above

Note #5. What gun part locks the cylinder in place and will not let it revolve 
a)	The cylinder stop 
b)	The rebound slide 
c)	The stock pin 
d)	The stirrup pin


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hoppy70 said:


> I am semi-retired and am taking a self-passed and self-taught Armorers course on S&W Revolvers. I hope to become a part-time light Gunsmith in the future. There are about 60 quiz questions. During my study and research I am having some concerns related to some of the following quiz questions. Either I am not sure of the correct answer or I have received conflicting answers. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Note #2. What provides the power or energy to the hammer that enables it to fire the gun?
> a)	The trigger
> ...


Answer: *b)*



hoppy70 said:


> Note #3. What gun part pushes the trigger to the forward position?
> a)	The mainspring
> b)	The rebound slide spring
> c)	The bolt spring
> d)	The hand spring


Answer: *b)*



hoppy70 said:


> Note #4. What part of the gun does the hand touch and push to rotate the cylinder?
> a)	The cylinder stop
> b)	The thumb-piece nut
> c)	The ratchet pads
> d)	None of the above


Answer: d), _I think_. The pistol's hand touches and pushes against the "star," which is part of the ejector. The "star" is a ratchet, so it is entirely possible that the correct answer is c).



hoppy70 said:


> Note #5. What gun part locks the cylinder in place and will not let it revolve
> a)	The cylinder stop
> b)	The rebound slide
> c)	The stock pin
> d)	The stirrup pin


Answer: *a)*

I must comment that it is not enough to know "the answer." You must also know _why_ that particular answer is correct.
I strongly suggest that you go back through the materials that you have, and find the specific information that is offered on those particular subjects. Re-read it carefully, and discover all of the "whys."
Please let me know what is the actual correct answer to #4, above. I am most anxious to find out what it is.


----------



## hoppy70 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I have recived deferent answers for #4. When I read the material I believe that it is C but I am confused. I do not own a S&W Revelover. If I had one I could experiment. Thanks!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hoppy70 said:


> ...I do not own a S&W Revelover. If I had one I could experiment...


All revolvers work in pretty much the same way, even including single-action ones.
Only the most recent Ruger LCR has a slightly different way if turning its cylinder. All of the rest are the same as the normal S&W product.
So if you have _any_ revolver handy, you can examine its cylinder-moving system.

Colt double-action revolvers have a different trigger-return system, as do some other less-expensive guns. But the basic mechanism remains the same.


----------

